

Molecular Pathways in the Brain May Reveal the Best Learning Strategies - mikeleeorg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=molecular-learning1

======
glymor
_The optimal protocol, it turned out, was not the usual, even-spaced one, but
an irregular series of two serotonin pulses emitted 10 minutes apart, then one
five minutes later, with a final spritz 30 minutes afterward._

Seems similar to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition> systems.

------
loeg
This is like reading a newspaper article on computing ten years ago. The
author is _not_ a domain expert.

~~~
tryitnow
I remember enjoying SciAm so much as a teenager, but right around that time it
seemed to decline. It got more political (I say this as someone who agrees
with their politics, I just don't want it in my science). It got a lot more
pop-oriented. This article is a great example of the latter. They take the
utilitarian angle of improving human performance, but it turns out the cited
study has little to no relevance to human learning, as the article itself
points out, a lot more study is needed. I am not a expert and I am sure this
is an important finding, but it seems like SciAm is overselling it to mass
audiences.

~~~
loeg
Yes.

